# The 3rd Annual Sea Otter Classic Retro Gathering 2006



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's that time again folks...Sea Otter time!
And with it comes the 3rd annual SOC Retro Gathering for 2006.

The first two instalments of this NorCal event were great opportunities to meet fellow VRC members and show off your vintage steed. Well, as fun as this may be...we all enjoy riding these bikes more than looking at them.

This year we're going to do something a little different. This year...._we ride!_

Last year a few of us went out for a vintage ride together. It was impromptu, but we had an absolute blast.

Sea Otter is going to have a new course this year...which I think is long over due. It's the perfect opportunity to get out and pre-ride the course as well as putting some saddle time in with your vintage mtb of choice.
Be at the MTBR booth at 2pm, we'll shove off from there for a single pre-ride loop of the course. It will be a kick back pace and I'm sure quite social.

Gathering Details:
What: Any and all Vintage Mountain Bike owners.
Where: Meet at the MTBR.com booth at the Sea Otter Classic, Monterey, Ca., leave from there to do a single lap preride/vintage ride of the 06 SOC Race Course.
When: *Friday, April 7th, 2pm*
Who: Vintage MTB owners & VRC Forum Members
Why: Because riding them is more fun than looking at them.

Here are some links to the last two Sea Otter Retro Gatherings:
2nd Annual Gathering
1st Annual Gathering
Gathering pics


























Please check back here to see if there are any changes to the schedule. Post a note if you think you can make it out!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

very much looking forward to it. the ride on Friday sounds perfect.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome! looking forward to this. last year was really fun (even with the poison oak). thanks for organizing it!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> Awesome! looking forward to this. last year was really fun (even with the poison oak). thanks for organizing it!


You gonna make it up this year?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You gonna make it up this year?


i'm going to try my hardest to make it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So what bikes are coming out for the ride?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

the li'l ***** wants another ride


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Another VRC Conflict*

FYI: There has historically been a norcal-socal mtbr ride on Friday at Demo Forest.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fast Eddy said:


> FYI: There has historically been a norcal-socal mtbr ride on Friday at Demo Forest.


Yikes! I forgot all about that.

I don't think the vintage would do well out there...plus my MTBR booth duty is on Friday from 12-2. Selfish catering the ride around my schedule I know. 

When is the Demo ride? In the morning?


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> When is the Demo ride? In the morning?


Yea, usually at 11am. I'm not riding rigid out there anymore...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Wish I could be there*

But I'm only attending at the celebrity schmooze on Sunday at noon.

I'll be bringing my 1983 Ritchey Everest anyway, so I hope some of you guys are still around.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> But I'm only attending at the celebrity schmooze on Sunday at noon.
> 
> I'll be bringing my 1983 Ritchey Everest anyway, so I hope some of you guys are still around.


Aw bummer!

It would be quite the honor to have you come out on a ride with us CK.

We'll all still be there on Sunday (a few of us on the course having our asses handed to us). 

Otherwise, I'll be tooling around on a bamboo painted Mountain Goat.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*Niiiice!*

So nine of us made it out for the ride. 
It started out dry, then about 3 miles into the ride it started to rain a bit. We thought about cutting the ride short, then cooler (wetter?) heads prevailed and we completed the cross country race route. Well, I take that back -- we lost a few along the way due to various circumstances -- including a loose headset. Perhaps the nothreadset is a bonafide improvement in technology? I dunno. Five of us actually finished the route.

Surprising to me, considering all the rain we've had (man I'm tired of hearing and saying that), the trails we're in great shape. There were several significant mud bogs and sand pits, and a few longer sections of trail that remained wet, but for the most part, the trails were clear, tacky and bi#chin'. Our drive trains were barkin' a bit by the end but -- they'll get over it.

I believe the tally was something like this :
3 Salsas
1 Bontrager (ss)
1 Ritchey P-23
1 Landshark
1 Yeti (ss) 
1 Whiskeytown
1 On-One (ss)

Two flat tires, 18-19 miles (?), ~2.5hrs

Hopefully someone will post a few pics and help me remember names that go with the faces (and the bikes ) It was cool to meet and ride with you guys.

Thanks Rumph -- that was a blast.

Cheers~
Joe


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

I had a blast on my first vintage ride on my new (well, OK, new to me) Salsa A La Carte! I can't beleive how awesome that bike rides. It was good to ride with ya'll...thanks for putting the ride together, Rumpfy!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Sorry I missed you guys*

Alan and I showed up on Sunday. I took the opportunity to shoot a photo of Tom holding my bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Joe Steel said:


> So nine of us made it out for the ride.
> It started out dry, then about 3 miles into the ride it started to rain a bit. We thought about cutting the .....
> I believe the tally was something like this :
> 3 Salsas
> ...


My pleasure Joe!
It was great riding with you again. Any time you want to ride, you let me know. What few pics I have I'll post in just a few minutes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

downhilljill said:


> I had a blast on my first vintage ride on my new (well, OK, new to me) Salsa A La Carte! I can't beleive how awesome that bike rides. It was good to ride with ya'll...thanks for putting the ride together, Rumpfy!


Absolutely! I came by the tent to say bye to you and Mike, but I missed you both. Sorry! 

Great seeing you guys again so soon after Keyesville. Pretty cool.

That Salsa of yours really is a gem. What little time I spent on it....oof...sooo nice. 
We just need to get some Timbuk tires from FirstFlightBikes or (if we're lucky) the repro Ground Controls. Can't do black walls on that thing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Pics From The Vintage Ride*

FilletBrazed with the Salsa in black jelly bean w/ dirt drops and KB11 on an old 'salmon' colored fillet brazed P-23 team. My Whiskeytown Lite with Bamboo paint and T-disk in the foreground.









DHJill and her new Salsa.









CL on his factory Bontrager SS (an odd frame with no serial number I believe...it's a funky one off bike. And Sallen with his freshly repainted Landshar (which placed 13th in the Sport class in the XC on Sunday.)










Joe Steel and his 1" Yeti SS. Joe might be the nicest guy ever...well, second nicest after me. 









KB, FB, SSMike, DHJ









Misc trail shots.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Alan and I showed up on Sunday. I took the opportunity to shoot a photo of Tom holding my bike.


Doh! CK, I stopped by the MTBR booth not 5 minutes after you and Alan were there. I tried to find you, but no dice. Bummed I missed the bike too!

I'm sure we'll be round for the Fairfax Fat Tire Festival.

On an unrelated note, we saw TR riding down 68 towards Salinas on Saturday morning.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I missed it again! Hey,how tall is Tom Ritchey?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Built4Speed said:


> I missed it again! Hey,how tall is Tom Ritchey?


Plan for it next year. Really an event not to be missed if you live this close!

Don't know how tall TR is...6'1" or so?


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice meeting and riding with all you guys. It was smiles the whole time on the trail, even in the wind and rain!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*First Lady of the VRC, DHJill podiums at SOC!*

Hey DHJill....check it out:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1748581


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Built4Speed said:


> Hey,how tall is Tom Ritchey?


About 6'3"


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Alan and I showed up on Sunday. I took the opportunity to shoot a photo of Tom holding my bike.


I definitely did a double take at your bike as we were heading home on Sunday!!


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Absolutely! I came by the tent to say bye to you and Mike, but I missed you both. Sorry!
> 
> Great seeing you guys again so soon after Keyesville. Pretty cool.
> 
> ...


Ground Controls would be sweet! I had such a blast...sorry we missed you! You'll have to take a road trip down here to San Diego to come ride with us.


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Hey DHJill....check it out:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1748581


Ha ha ha! That's cool! I had a really good race; I'm totally stoked on my finish. Now I need to get to training so maybe I can win next year!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

That was a fun ride. More people every year - I like that. I probably should have ridden that last section with you guys instead of taking the short cut back. I would have found the line through that monster mud pit and not stuff the front wheel into the Mariana Trench before going over the bars into sheep sh!t mud - nasty! You got me by a couple of minutes Rumpfy - totally attributed to the age difference


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> That was a fun ride. More people every year - I like that. I probably should have ridden that last section with you guys instead of taking the short cut back. I would have found the line through that monster mud pit and not stuff the front wheel into the Mariana Trench before going over the bars into sheep sh!t mud - nasty! You got me by a couple of minutes Rumpfy - totally attributed to the age difference


I was just thinking...I'm glad you didn't finish the pre/vintage ride. That mud bog endo is probably the only reason I got you by a few minutes, age having nothing to do with it. 

SSMike - 1
Rumpfy - 1

...Keyesville 07 will be fun.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Eric, check your pm's and get back to me...*

I should've talked to you well in advance, oh well...(picture me kicking myself right now.)


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

very disappointed that no one is sporting vintage shoes!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

this shot is over in the DH/FR forum.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

airwreck said:


> this shot is over in the DH/FR forum.


Damn!

CK and Alan stopped by the MTBR booth looking for me and then I miss that trio at the Ritchey booth!

Damn!


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Next year, buddy. Next year.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*more pics!*

anybody got more pics?especially of the orange bonti?


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

hollister said:


> anybody got more pics?especially of the orange bonti?


Ther's one here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1444910#poststop

but I'm C.L. could post more recent pics of his sweet ride.

Make sure to ask about his matching orange Paul hubs...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sallen said:


> Ther's one here:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1444910#poststop
> 
> ...


Man thats an old pic.

I'll get some better shots of it next time we ride. She's pretty dialed in now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> anybody got more pics?especially of the orange bonti?


Word on the street is you've got a Bonty in the process of resto...

Whats the status of the Sycip, and more importantly, the Boogie?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*slowly gettin there*



Rumpfy said:


> Word on the street is you've got a Bonty in the process of resto...
> 
> Whats the status of the Sycip, and more importantly, the Boogie?


yup,the bonty needs a front der and some handlebars,this bontrager thing is becoming an absession i keep thinkin im gonna sell the sycip,but........

as for the boogie,im dragging my feet on this thing because if the story behind it.its the most important bike in my life,and i really wanna do it justice. stop by with a cool project some time


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*not to forget*



Rumpfy said:


> Word on the street is you've got a Bonty in the process of resto...
> 
> Whats the status of the Sycip, and more importantly, the Boogie?


gonna have to add the old wheelsmith three wheeler to that list.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> yup,the bonty needs a front der and some handlebars,this bontrager thing is becoming an absession i keep thinkin im gonna sell the sycip,but........
> 
> as for the boogie,im dragging my feet on this thing because if the story behind it.its the most important bike in my life,and i really wanna do it justice. stop by with a cool project some time


Make the vintage ride next year will ya!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*work*



Rumpfy said:


> Make the vintage ride next year will ya!


somebodys gotta fix these peoples bikes next year ill have a helper monkey and should be able to make it


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

airwreck said:


> very disappointed that no one is sporting vintage shoes!


I still have my original Shimano SH-M100's, but they started deteriorating (did I spell that correctly?) from just their age, so I dyed them black. My other Look compatable shoes for my Grafton Speed traps cracked in two, so I just trashed them. And like an idiot, two years ago I gave away my mint condition Sidi Dominators (brite blue and neon yellow) to Hope Hospice because I thought I was done with Mountain Biking. I also gave them my original jerseys and shorts.


----------

